
How Samuel L. Jackson Was De-Aged for Just About All of ‘Captain Marvel’ - tobr
https://www.cartoonbrew.com/vfx/how-samuel-l-jackson-was-de-aged-for-just-about-all-of-captain-marvel-171794.html
======
nutcracker46
Yeah, I'll be made young by Samuel Jackson beer.

